# Who would you go to for...



## celtic_crippler (Dec 13, 2009)

I thought it would be interesting to see everyone's choice as to who they would go to in order to improve upon various aspects of their training. 

Being that SGM Parker is no longer with us, I feel that one can get "pieces of Parker" from those who studied with him. 

I'm sure everyone's list will vary based on personal experience, opinion, and perception. 

Please keep in mind this in not intended as a competition, but an opportunity to shed light on some possible resources to help you improve as a kenpoist as you may find you want to attend a seminar or two based on what is posted or maybe seek out those listed for books, DVD's, etc...

Here are some of my thoughts off the top of my head: 

If I wanted to an in-depth study of techniques I would go to Larry Tatum

If I wanted to improve upon my forms I would seek out Huk Planas.

If I wanted to ensure I had sound basics I would go to Chuck Sullivan. 

If I wanted to study the pure science of the art I would call upon Doc Chapel.

If I wanted to work on improving the applications of speed and power I would hook up with Paul Mills. 

If I wanted to hone my pure fighting skills, it would be Steve Sanders Muhammed. 

If I were looking to improve my "boxing" skills, definately Frank Trejo. 

If I were to dig deeper into the applications of kenpo as they relate to the rise in popularity of MMA I would ask Jeff Speakman. 

...just a few mind you. LOL

Who would you go to?


----------



## Jenny_in_Chico (Dec 14, 2009)

I don't know enough yet to comment intelligently, but I like this thread topic. I look forward to reading the responses. Good idea, Crip.


----------



## K831 (Dec 14, 2009)

Interesting list. 

At this point, now that I am with Mr. Mills group, I really don't think anyone can teach any of the things you listed better than Mills. It's hard to convey his insight and skill on a forum or a video, it is also hard to train with him and not become a devoted fan!

Having said that, I would enjoy working with  Steve Sanders Muhammed and Frank Trejo, because like Mills, they are scrappers... real fighters and that is always invaluable. 

Also, I would like to check out more of Chapel's ideas, he has some interesting ones that I think require a "show me" approach to understand, and I would be interest in seeing more of what he is doing.


----------



## TigerCraneGuy (Dec 14, 2009)

Definitely Doc Chapel. Lotsa things he says resonate with me.

Also Dave Crouch and Larry Tatum.

Going off track here, but outside of Kenpo, I'd train combatives with Jim Grover / Kelly Mccaan and Hock Hochheim.

Application and real-world survivability are my key priorities.

Just my 2 cents...


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh (Dec 17, 2009)

I think I'd definitely train with Doc.
Until he kicked me out for asking too many dumb@$$ questions, that is.


----------



## Doc (Dec 24, 2009)

Randy Strausbaugh said:


> I think I'd definitely train with Doc.
> Until he kicked me out for asking too many dumb@$$ questions, that is.



That's called "Bode-ing" sir, and I'm sure he would beat you to it.


----------



## Doc (Dec 24, 2009)

TigerCraneGuy said:


> Definitely Doc Chapel. Lotsa things he says resonate with me.
> 
> Also Dave Crouch and Larry Tatum.
> 
> ...



Thank you sir, and while I understand, why would you want to study with Crouch? As my student, I can testify he's crazy.


----------



## Doc (Dec 24, 2009)

K831 said:


> Interesting list.
> 
> At this point, now that I am with Mr. Mills group, I really don't think anyone can teach any of the things you listed better than Mills. It's hard to convey his insight and skill on a forum or a video, it is also hard to train with him and not become a devoted fan!
> 
> ...



Yes sir, we have a strong reality base perspective because the majority of my students are public law enforcement, and "hands on," so to speak is the only way to get the message. Thank you sir.


----------



## Doc (Dec 24, 2009)

celtic_crippler said:


> I thought it would be interesting to see everyone's choice as to who they would go to in order to improve upon various aspects of their training.
> 
> Being that SGM Parker is no longer with us, I feel that one can get "pieces of Parker" from those who studied with him.
> 
> ...


Thank you sir, but my real comment is about your avatar. First the hat just cracks me up, and then the statement about your sexual proclivities is a real hoot.


----------



## MJS (Dec 25, 2009)

Who would I see?

1) Doc.  Doc has really dug into Kenpo.  Reading his posts...well, 9 times out of 10, I find myself reading and re-reading, in hopes to absorb some knowledge, because God knows, thats what they're filled with...knowledge.   I think it would be a humbling experience to lay hands with the man, as I'm sure my Kenpo would get supercharged.  I hope, one day, to make it out to Ca., to meet and train with Doc.

2) Paul Mills.  Heard alot of wonderful things about the man.  Never met him, only viewed his stuff via clips.  I'd love to spend time with him, to get a better understanding of his Kenpo.  He's made some obvious changes, ones that I think are pretty interesting.


----------



## yorkshirelad (Dec 28, 2009)

I'd say Chuck Sullivan for basics and historical perspective and Larry Tatum for all things Kenpo.


----------



## Omar B (Dec 28, 2009)

Sweet topic.  I am a huge admirer of Kenpo from the outside.  One of these days I gotta cross that fence.


----------



## Jenny_in_Chico (Dec 28, 2009)

Omar B said:


> Sweet topic. I am a huge admirer of Kenpo from the outside. One of these days I gotta cross that fence.


 
Do it,Omar...once you've gone kenpo, you'll never go back...


----------



## DocWard (Jan 14, 2010)

I was so overwhelmed with the knowledge base that Lee Wedlake possessed when I did a seminar with him, not to mention his easy going attitude (and his speed), that I would start there, and figure it out as I went.

The bit I have read here from Doc has impressed me, and anyone who takes the time to give individual thanks impresses me as well. If I thought my decrepit body were up to it, I would love to train with him as well.


----------



## Mider1985 (Jul 19, 2010)

Bob White is a personal student of Ed Parker he seems to be pretty good but i havent seen many of the techniques that Kenpo is so famous for. Ive definatly seen the techniques Kenpo is famous for from Frank Trejo and Larry Tatum


----------



## Doc (Jul 19, 2010)

DocWard said:


> I was so overwhelmed with the knowledge base that Lee Wedlake possessed when I did a seminar with him, not to mention his easy going attitude (and his speed), that I would start there, and figure it out as I went.
> 
> The bit I have read here from Doc has impressed me, and anyone who takes the time to give individual thanks impresses me as well. If I thought my decrepit body were up to it, I would love to train with him as well.



If you brought that body out to study with me, you'd be at home. My youngest student is 33, and the oldest 70, and he and I are the oldest in the group.


----------



## Doc (Jul 19, 2010)

Randy Strausbaugh said:


> I think I'd definitely train with Doc.
> Until he kicked me out for asking too many dumb@$$ questions, that is.



Mr. Parker had a joke he would use when somebody would say to him, "May I ask you a dumb question?" Mr. Parker, with a serious look on his face would put his hand on the guys shoulder and say, "There's no such thing as a dumb question." Then as soon as the guy felt comfortable and relieved, Mr. Parker would quickly add, "There's only the dumb dude that asks it." with a big grin on his face.


----------



## Doc (Jul 19, 2010)

Mider1985 said:


> Bob White is a personal student of Ed Parker he seems to be pretty good but i havent seen many of the techniques that Kenpo is so famous for. Ive definatly seen the techniques Kenpo is famous for from Frank Trejo and Larry Tatum


I wouldn't judge anyone based on a technique that most choose to perform. Instead look at the quality of work, and the character of the man as an individual. If you find any better than Bob, he's walking on water somewhere.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Jul 20, 2010)

I'm fine learning all the stuff from my teacher. I haven't had the desire to go learn forms from "Huk" or whatever; because, I am in no danger of being better than my own teacher anyime soon.:ultracool
Sean


----------



## celtic_crippler (Jul 21, 2010)

Touch Of Death said:


> I'm fine learning all the stuff from my teacher. I haven't had the desire to go learn forms from "Huk" or whatever; because, I am in no danger of being better than my own teacher anyime soon.:ultracool
> Sean


 
Well... hopefully you will some day.


----------



## Yondanchris (Apr 4, 2011)

From my limited experience I would have to say: 

Bob White ....everything related to Kenpo

Prof Downey.... grafting and techniques 

Dr. Dave .... bounce ideas off of 

Mr. Cole ... realities of Kenpo apart from the IP 

Mr. Martinez ... boxing relations to Kenpo 

I have been blessed to have met and worked with each of these great men! 

Chris


----------



## Inkspill (Apr 4, 2011)

I'd look for Parker's guys/gals. especially the guys still teaching and practicing all the time/studying Kenpo that are out of the spotlight. guys & gals who were there and are still out there, not just the popular names. I'd train with the big name Kenpoists too, but I'd like to study with more of the low profile folks. 

I'd also like to study with guys that Parker learned from, Kenpo and from other martial arts.


----------

